# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) طلبات : مخطط توصيل البوت لسامسونج قراند i9082

## beinsport

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
إخواني انا في ورطه  كبييييره 
لو تكرمتوا اريد كيفية توصيل البوت في القراند من الداخل 
الجهاز كان بيعمل رستارت فلما اعطيتو فلاشه عبر الأودين فصل واداني faild

----------


## noaman22000

وين الحلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## ezzat2007

ما شاء الله .........

----------


## gevarahindi

صديقي راح اعطيك الخوط على شكل صوره تابع الرابط  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ان شاء الله تنحل مشكلتك

----------


## marwan bukari

الله يعينك

----------


## hamodaa

ةونةتنة

----------

